# 1stvwparts.com is now .....



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

https://www.thevwpartsstore.com/ Same place, different look.

The old domain name has expired.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I think that's actually a completely different place. If you look, the date on it is 2011. 

1stvwparts is still there just a slightly adjusted page: http://www.partswebsite.com/1stvwparts/


----------



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

Yep, you may be right.


----------



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

*From newbeetle.org*

Read this post ...

http://newbeetle.org/forums/rumors-insights/54958-1stvwparts-com.html


----------



## LexDube (Jun 29, 2009)

actually same place but vw parts store actually covers outside us shipping what 1stvwparts doesn't but same great prices and service


----------

